# Amy Winehouse / Usher / Eric Clapton / Stevie Wonder



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Amy Winehouse:* 11th February at Dubai Festival City Arena

*Eric Clapton:* 11th February, Yas Arena, Abu Dhabi

*Usher love: *10th March, Dubai Media City Amphitheatre

*Stevie Wonder:* 18th March, Yas Arena, Abu Dhabi


So.........

Who's going where?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Amy Winehouse is cancelled! Yes she will definitely be back in rehab by then 

Eric Clapton? He's still alive?

Usher, does he have any new good songs?

Stevie Wonder, How will he get there if he can't see 

Do you know the price of the tickets?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Amy Winehouse is cancelled! Yes she will definitely be back in rehab by then
> 
> Eric Clapton? He's still alive?
> 
> ...



Is this you being funny? :confused2: 

They're all great acts so do not disrespect :boxing:

Anyway, you will find more information on Box Office Me - Home or Time Out Tickets { Home }

Usher and I go way back so I'm definitely going for his concert....Front Pit!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have never heard a single song from this winehouse person. Every time I hear about her, it's related to her addiction issues. Does she actually sing anymore?

Are you going to all of these?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I have never heard a single song from this winehouse person. Every time I hear about her, it's related to her addiction issues. Does she actually sing anymore?
> 
> Are you going to all of these?


Moe, you are also not a fan of The Eagles and think Hotel California is one of the worst songs in history. So it's quite obvious that you drive in the opposite direction when it comes to music 
I don't think I can afford to go to all of them. I would love to go to Eric Clapton and Stevie Wonder as well but I'm definitely going for Usher!

Oh just as a side note....they are ALL Grammy Award winning artists!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm going to go to Eric Clapton assuming the tickets don't sell out. I may have visitors around that date.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Ill surely hit the one for USHER, but how much are the tickets for?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Definitely off to Stevie Wonder, legend and his turn at Glastonbury last year was world class.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I guarantee I'll not be at any of them...


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bob Sinclair
13th January – Chi

Fedde le Grand
28th January - Sanctuary at Atlantis

i wanna go to both


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

newbie913 said:


> Bob Sinclair
> 13th January – Chi
> 
> Fedde le Grand
> ...


If you read the sticky thread about 'What's On' you will see these events listed & many more...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I have never heard a single song from this winehouse person. Every time I hear about her, it's related to her addiction issues. Does she actually sing anymore?
> 
> Are you going to all of these?




Yes she has her problems but she is one talented lady


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

For me, Lifehouse + Macy Gray on 17th Feb
And Usher on 10th March


----------

